# 2000 toro 1332 power shift walks.



## PAUL (Sep 20, 2013)

I replaced both drive belts because they were showing signs of wear and ever since then I cannot adjust the cable to fully stop the machine.
3rd and 4th gear are ok but the machine '' walks'' in 1st and 2nd.
I rechecked the belt part numbers and they are the correct toro belts the only thing I can think of is the belt tensioner idler spring is weak and not fully releasing or I reinstalled the idler assembly wrong.Again I had no problems untill belt replacement.
Auger works as it should just the traction control.

Thanks in advance.Paul.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YOU ADJUST THE BELT TENSION WITH THE NUTS UP BY THE RIGHT HANDLE. RUN THEM DOWN TO LOOSEN THE BELTS. IF U NEED MORE HELP??? LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!!!! MAHALO


----------

